# Book now for Orlando or wait?



## bowtiebear (Sep 18, 2012)

We are planning a huge family trip to Orlando the first week of June.  We need at least a 3 bedroom and there are a few on RCI right now.  Should we go ahead and book or wait a few months?  We are also only 1 trading power away from a resort I would love to stay at what are the chances the closer to June it will go down that 1 pt?
I know RCI also slashes trading power about 3 months out a lot.  I also know there are a ton of resorts in Orlando.  I guess I just need someone to reassure me that it is probably a good idea to wait and see what shows up.  We are also platinum members.  I joined it for a year because we had to combine deposits so with the credit it is only costing $30 this year so that seemed like a good year to see if it was worth it.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## BevL (Sep 18, 2012)

One option might be to take what you can get so you're not stressed about it, as long as it's something you can live with, then spring for the vacation insurance.  It's $90 but at least if the TPU values take a sudden jump, you're not going to be left out completely.  And if a better option comes up, you're not any more as you get your TPUs and your exchange fee back and you can just retrade into where you want.   Frankly, given I'm not a high risk taker, it's what I would do.

That being said, I would guess that early June might see more deposits and flexibility than late.  And there's always the chance you'll get something fabulous last minute but if it's a large family thing that wouldn't be the strategy I'd go with.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 19, 2012)

Definitely book now. What happens if nothing better comes up? If you wait, you lose. Then, watch for something better.

TS


----------



## bnoble (Sep 19, 2012)

I like Bev's suggestion a lot: use the cancel protection as a form of insurance, take what you can get now, and see if you can switch to something better later.  Much of the south is on Summer break starting as early as late May, so you can't really count on it staying there until the TPU drops.


----------



## natasha5687 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have seen some people who have excess deposits post them here. Not sure if you can put a "wanted ad" out for that but its worth a shot.


----------



## cindi (Sep 19, 2012)

Keep in mind that the larger units are usually the first to get picked up.  If you are traveling with a large group the sooner you get your ducks in a row the better. 

I wouldn't take a chance on being left with nothing by waiting and hoping the TP would drop. 

Grab what you need now, do the trip insurance if you like (or be willing to eat the exchange fee) and then keep an eye out for the units you really want to drop in power down the road. IF so, then make the switch.  If not, then you are still set for your trip.

As a matter of interest, it might help to know which timeshares you are talking about. Maybe we could make a better educated guess if there might be availability at shorter notice.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 19, 2012)

Ive always been a fan of the theory: "a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush"

If I was faced with a decision like this Id ask my self the question...Whats more important? the vacation or saving money

If it the money, Id stay home

Another way to look at this is to ask yourself...How disappointed will I be if I play for the best deal, and miss out all together?


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 19, 2012)

3BR's go fast.  Book it....I only see three resorts with a 3BR in June...

Orlando is more about the destination than the resort.  That being said, I have a short list of 8 or 9 RCI and 6 II resorts where I will stay in Orlando.


----------



## bowtiebear (Sep 19, 2012)

Which we don't have to have a 3 bedroom.  We could do 3 one bedrooms.  I'm hesitant because the only 3 bedroom available isn't even a silver crown or is in Davenport.  The one in Davenport is gold crown so I'm kinda leaning to putting it on hold and talking it over with the rest who are thinking of going.  Another problem is not everyone who is going has completely committed and I hate to book a 3 bedroom at a place that isn't that great when I could have got a 2 that would been perfect for fewer of us.
the travel protection is an idea.

I really also hate to go this late but with school it's so hard to get the kids out.


Here are the 2 I can get a 3 bedroom in currently
Legacy Vacation Club Lake Buena Vista (#8616)  This one isn't silver or gold crown but I will say the reviews on RCI are mostly positive.

Silverleaf's Orlando Breeze Resort in Davenport.  The reviews to it are confusing some people say it isn't that far out while others say it is.


----------



## elaine (Sep 20, 2012)

I would start a search for a 3BR and not book right now. I would not want to stay outside of Lake Buena Vista area for an Orlando trip. There are tons of great TS in Orlando--I would never consider taking anything but a GC in Orlando. Esp. if you could take units other than a single 3 BR. I would also put in a search for 2BRs that sleep at least 8 persons---such as Bonnet Creek, etc. Elaine


----------



## bbobo1812@yahoo.com (Sep 29, 2012)

I booked through RCI with insurance, and when I changed to a different resort I lost the exchange fee, and had to pay both a new exchange fee as well as another insurance. I should have asked careful questions before letting myself be talked into,  by RCI,  securing a place while waiting for what I really wanted. So I agree that you should be really happy when you commit, especially since you're not really sure how many people will be going and what size unit works best for you. 

 Ongoing searches are great, but they only work in weeks. If you're a points member searching a points resort you have to set it up online and check back often. 
Good luck!


----------



## bnoble (Oct 1, 2012)

> I booked through RCI with insurance, and when I changed to a different resort I lost the exchange fee, and had to pay both a new exchange fee as well as another insurance.


There are two different kinds of cancel protection in RCI.  One (for about $50) protects only your trade power.  The other (for about $90) protects trade power *and* gives you a six-month credit for the exchange fee.  IIRC, that credit can only be used to instantiate a search/confirm an exchange, nothing else.  So, you can't apply it to a combine fee, etc.


----------

